

The One-Man, $1.2B ETF Shop - minimax
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-26/how-a-one-man-etf-shop-attracted-1-4-billion-in-just-8-months

======
e28eta
Looking at the Rovio layoffs, I wonder if he'll be able to repeat success, or
will his one hit only be able to sustain him for a little while.

As an outsider looking in, I'd be sorely tempted to bank the profits instead
of re-investing in the business. At least until I was set for life.

------
PhantomGremlin
If and when they catch on, running ETFs and mutual funds are both easy ways to
make money. Essentially they skim off the top.

The article says "fees of 75 basis points". What that means is they take 0.75%
of the assets under management, year in and year out, in good times and bad
times.

Fortunately, as the ETFs get bigger and there is more competition, the fees
come down. Eg SPY takes 0.09% and VOO takes 0.05%.

